# Patagonia.com



## o3jeff (Feb 7, 2013)

Looks like they are starting to get rid of their winter clothes. I found some good deals....


----------



## Nick (Feb 7, 2013)

http://www.patagonia.com

^quick link

I actually got a card from them about the deal in the mail.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 7, 2013)

Nick said:


> http://www.patagonia.com
> 
> ^quick link
> 
> I actually got a card from them about the deal in the mail.



I got one too last week, but their facebook stream just reminded me. Was there any additional discounts on the mailer before I click "buy"?


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 7, 2013)

They are running their winter sale.  It is a big deal...so big that they website has crashed numerous times due to volume.  It's amazing that they have such a following.  My outlet store had a 90 minute wait *just to get to the cashier.*  I went on last night just as they were having a soft opening for the sale and snagged a few things before the masses got there.  Some popular items and sizes were out in minutes.


----------



## timm (Feb 7, 2013)

I got the card too. I got a new R2 for Christmas and I gotta say it sheds so bad it really put me off wanting any of their stuff but if the deal is good enough....who can resist.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 7, 2013)

timm said:


> I got the card too. I got a new R2 for Christmas and I gotta say it sheds so bad it really put me off wanting any of their stuff but if the deal is good enough....who can resist.



Interesting.  Every once in a while they don't quite get it right.  I'd contact them to see if you can return it or exhange it.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 7, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Looks like they are starting to get rid of their winter clothes. I found some good deals....


what did you get?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 7, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> what did you get?



Nothing yet, Trying to resist and R1. Hopefully they sell out of them soon in my size! Could use another but don't really need another.


----------



## HD333 (Feb 11, 2013)

Picked up some pants for $70 bucks. Bright green to embarrass the wife and kids. Some good deals normal sizes are going fast.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 11, 2013)

bigbog said:


> I know....everyone's cutting a little...at the same time. Gotta be some walkmode boots before anything... but good prices...:grin:



Huh?

So I actually bought a hybrid softshell/hardshell jacket for less than half price (Mixed Guide Hoodie) and a new hardshell to replace one that doesn't fit.  The outlet had some good stuff on Saturday and less crowds.  Love it when I can get a nice Capilene top for literally $11 as opposed to $40.


----------



## marcski (Feb 11, 2013)

The prices are very good for Patagucci.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 11, 2013)

marcski said:


> The prices are very good for Patagucci.



Over the last few years they have run a lot more deals than they used to.  I recall there being the February sale and maybe an August sale, but now they regularly have a major outlet sale here in SLC, along with a corresponding online sale, for each major holiday weekend during the year (Pres. Week, Memorial Day, July 4th, Labor Day, Columbus Day/Vets Day).  The "web specials" section also has some good finds...and stuff that rotates in and out on a routine basis.  Over MLK weekend they ran a "secret sale" in which the entire site was 30% off, including web specials, and the code was not too hard to find.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 16, 2013)

They are having their past season products sale again. Good thing I forgot about it and the couple things that I wanted are out of stock.

http://www.patagonia.com/us/shop/web-specials?k=ga


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 16, 2013)

Yeah, the sale is back on and some killer deals if they have your size.  Some suggestions include the Mixed Guide Hoodie, the Priolet, and the Triolet.  I also have the Super Cell.  All are legit shells for skiing.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 16, 2013)

And there have been several good sales since this thread started including a "secret" sale that they had back in the winter that was really good.  When they have the 40% off sales in August and February, you can get some good finds.  The outlets also can have some good finds during those sales...the one in Freeport is nice.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 29, 2013)

Hope that you all got in on this sale.  It's still going in the brick and mortar outlets until the day after Labor Day.  If you need some good winter/cold weather gear, get in on this.  

All of these were first quality items...no irregulars or returns.  

Some deals I found include:

* The Fall 2012 Triolet Jacket (top of the line 3-layer GTX model):  retails for $429.00  On sale for $214.50.
* The Fall 2012 R3 Hi-Loft Fleece Jacket: retails for $189.00.  On sale (at the Outlet) for $47.50.  
* The Fall 2012 Nano Puff Hybrid Jacket: retails for $249.00.  On sale (at the Outlet) for $59.00.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 29, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Hope that you all got in on this sale.  It's still going in the brick and mortar outlets until the day after Labor Day.  If you need some good winter/cold weather gear, get in on this.
> 
> All of these were first quality items...no irregulars or returns.
> 
> ...



I love this price and I get paid tomorrow, you think this is good in cold skiing weather?


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 29, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I love this price and I get paid tomorrow, you think this is good in cold skiing weather?



Which item?


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 29, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Which item?



Hybrid jacket for $59


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 29, 2013)

I'd say so.  A good midlayer.  

Remember that I found this at the brick and mortar outlet store...and specifically the one in SLC.  I don't know if there is one near you except for the Freeport, Maine store.  I know that they have said that if you call them at that store they will do a phone order for you.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 29, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> I'd say so.  A good midlayer.
> 
> Remember that I found this at the brick and mortar outlet store...and specifically the one in SLC.  I don't know if there is one near you except for the Freeport, Maine store.  I know that they have said that if you call them at that store they will do a phone order for you.



Thanks I will call them tomorrow.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 29, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Thanks I will call them tomorrow.



You can also call the SLC store and ask them. They had them in this color only when I was in earlier this week:

http://www.patagonia.com/us/product/mens-nano-puff-hybrid-jacket?p=83320-1-065

And the orange is really, really bright.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 29, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> I'd say so.  A good midlayer.
> 
> Remember that I found this at the brick and mortar outlet store...and specifically the one in SLC.  I don't know if there is one near you except for the Freeport, Maine store.  I know that they have said that if you call them at that store they will do a phone order for you.



Driving to Maine on Sat. Will have to stop in Freeport ....


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 30, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Driving to Maine on Sat. Will have to stop in Freeport ....



FWIW I know that the SLC and Freeport Outlets were saying on FB that they were getting new stuff in even this week.  Happy hunting!


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 30, 2013)

There's been a lot of Patagonia showing up on Steep and Cheap the last couple days too.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 30, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> There's been a lot of Patagonia showing up on Steep and Cheap the last couple days too.



Quite a bit of stuff too. I haven't seen what I'm looking for though, the down sweater.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 30, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Quite a bit of stuff too. I haven't seen what I'm looking for though, the down sweater.



I saw it. Maybe it will be up again.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 5, 2013)

So did you find anything, wa-loaf or Scotty?


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 5, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> So did you find anything, wa-loaf or Scotty?



I never looked, I had to pay some bills I forgot about so I didn't have any extra money to buy a coat.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 5, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> So did you find anything, wa-loaf or Scotty?



Nothing I really wanted even though they had a ton of stuff. My gf bought a Northface fleece and I got some stuff for the kids at Beans.


----------



## Nick (Sep 5, 2013)

Ski Stef swears by Patagonia. I think I have a rainjacket of theirs but that's about it


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 5, 2013)

Nick said:


> Ski Stef swears by Patagonia. I think I have a rainjacket of theirs but that's about it



Not a huge fan of their outerwear, but the midlayers are awesome; capeline insulation and R1 pullovers are an addiction.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 26, 2013)

FWIW I just got an Email from Patagonia announcing that they are running a 50% off sale on their web specials....some good outerwear at decent prices if you didn't get in on the sale last month.  

http://www.patagonia.com/us/shop/web-specials-mens?k=1D-ga


----------



## bigbog (Sep 26, 2013)

I seem to get a much better fit with their rain, hike & climb-wear..than snow-wear(fits teens-30somethings better I think).  Have to hand it to Patagucci though, the prices are good during the specials....

Modified Mtn HW(ie added material @waist area) = ideal fit, so nice for anything outdoors in the snow...


----------



## Cannonball (Sep 26, 2013)

bigbog said:


> Fits teens thru 35yo best...imho.



?  That's odd.  I usually think of fit being a size thing not an age thing.  I've never found my age on a clothes rack....


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 6, 2015)

Bump. Got to say I've been pretty disappointed with their "new" stuff as of late. The prices are higher, colors bad, and their stuff is really small. I've been real happy with my Mammut stuff as of late. Haven't been to my local Patagonia store in months. That said my buys from a couple years ago are holding up well. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Edd (Jun 7, 2015)

I learned this week that the founder of Patagonia hails from Lewiston, Maine, of all places. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yvon_Chouinard


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 7, 2015)

Edd said:


> I learned this week that the founder of Patagonia hails from Lewiston, Maine, of all places.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yvon_Chouinard



Yes he does. Pretty cool, huh? 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bigbog (Jun 15, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> Not a huge fan of their outerwear, but the midlayers are awesome; capeline insulation and R1 pullovers are an addiction.




+1


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 23, 2015)

How's the sizing on the R1? I've been looking to pick up either the pullover or the hoody 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 23, 2015)

BackLoafRiver said:


> How's the sizing on the R1? I've been looking to pick up either the pullover or the hoody
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



They changed the fit and I returned the last one I bought because it had too much of an athletic fit than previous versions. 

Ah, why don't you just drop in the Freeport shop and try one on?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 23, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> They changed the fit and I returned the last one I bought because it had too much of an athletic fit than previous versions.
> 
> Ah, why don't you just drop in the Freeport shop and try one on?



Agreed. The 2013 season looks like the last one with the old fit. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 23, 2015)

wa-loaf;907002. said:
			
		

> Ah, why don't you just drop in the Freeport shop and try one on?



They didn't have any in my size the last time I went. I was going to scoot down again this week in hopes that they got a few in


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 24, 2015)

BackLoafRiver said:


> They didn't have any in my size the last time I went. I was going to scoot down again this week in hopes that they got a few in
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



If it's like the store in SLC, their inventory rotates regularly and I bet that they are trying to get rid of the "older" stuff because of the change in colors, etc.  I have three different R2 coats in different colors.  They are a staple of my ski and mountaineering wardrobe.  The R3 seemed to miss the mark...it is too warm for me.  And the R4 is awesome for real cold windy conditions, in which I normally wear a hard or softshell.  I have an R4 from 2003 that has served me well.  It was when they sewed the logo onto the jacket instead of using a patch label:  







And it was Made in the USA.  Too bad they still aren't.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 24, 2015)

I've always found the selection in Freeport at both Pategonia or North Face to be poor.  They'll have a ton of inventory of a few items in either XS or XXL.  Basically a dumping ground for off sizes.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 24, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I've always found the selection in Freeport at both Pategonia or North Face to be poor.  They'll have a ton of inventory of a few items in either XS or XXL.  Basically a dumping ground for off sizes.



I have not been to the Freeport Store since 2012 or 2013, but before 2010 or so that was my experience with the Patagonia store--bad selection, meh prices, and really hit or miss.  In 2010 I had a lot of luck there.....maybe it was just me.  

The SLC store is the same....lots of recent outerwear but hit or miss.  The big sales were very good, but the last few I went to really had the same stuff all over again.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 24, 2015)

The good thing is how long the product lasts.   I have an R2 from 2002 I still wear.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 24, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> The good thing is how long the product lasts.   I have an R2 from 2002 I still wear.



Exactly.  Another reason why I have not needed to buy anything else.


----------



## bigbog (Jun 25, 2015)

BackLoafRiver said:


> How's the sizing on the R1? I've been looking to pick up either the pullover or the hoody



I have a basic, single-layer midlayer(maybe R2?)..in comparison to another, thicker mid(maybe X2) layer, not sure of name = breatheable(works very well!)..04' = still works well. 

My 42chest = Large was comfy-snug when new, but now snug...if that helps any.  

Cut: 81521
Sty[le?]: 4420F9888052271513  (if this is anywhere to be checked..(lol)).

..Think I would go with XL in the same.  Agree kinda pricey...someone didn't create the pseudo-name Patagucci for nothing...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 26, 2015)

bigbog said:


> I have a basic, single-layer midlayer(maybe R2?)..in comparison to another, thicker mid(maybe X2) layer, not sure of name = breatheable(works very well!)..04' = still works well.
> 
> My 42chest = Large was comfy-snug when new, but now snug...if that helps any.
> 
> ...



Looks like that is a Fall 2009 model ("F9").


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 26, 2015)

And I swung by my local outlet last night.  Was not really impressed.  Lots of irregular stuff at high prices and lots of the newer stuff which was meh.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 27, 2015)

Actually found a medium close out at Kittery Trading Post today. Fit was a bit baggy. Enough so I am tempted by a small. I don't necessarily want it to hug the scary spots but I also don't want to look like a bum. Nice piece however 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bigbog (Jun 28, 2015)

*Thanks for the useful info theTrailboss, now I'm sure of my size....


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 4, 2015)

Who the fu&@ sends out a 48-page catalog with *two items* listed for sale? 



Patagonia :blink: 

Seems like a real waste. 




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## moresnow (Aug 4, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Who the fu&@ sends out a 48-page catalog with *two items* listed for sale?
> 
> View attachment 17240
> 
> ...



Who still gets paper catalogs? Seems like a real waste.


----------

